
ReCaptcha: Stopping Spam While Transcribing Books - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/recaptcha_stopping_spam.php
======
unalone
Good to see the article, but isn't this old news? I'm certain I've seen this
on YC-funded sites before, and ReCaptcha is ancient at this point.

